# Espuma RD50 - Test!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

Further to james_death's excellent test of Espuma RD50, i thought i would add my thoughts, with a little difference.

Firstly, i'd like to add my opinion. I've tried a number of tyre dressings over the years but recently i've tried Wolf's Blackout - both versions (fantastic), GTechniq T1 (not too bad!) and Auto Finesse Satin (looks fab, doesn't last). I jumped at the opportunity of the group buy arranged by DMH-01 and picked up a ltr of RD50 after being sent a small sample from another kind member (thanks Tips!)

So, it's a thin, watery dressing, which i like to apply with a brush. I've used it on a few cars now and been very impressed with it!

I usually start by cleaning the tyres with either Surfex HD or Megs Super Degreaser and a stiff brush to ensure they are clean. Then, once the tyres are dry, I like to apply with a 1" Envy brush, thoroughly brushing into all the nooks and crannies. Once brushing in, i leave it to cure for around 10 minutes before buffing to a satin sheen.

Here are a few pictures of the tyres/cars i've applied it to so far:

Trim also done on this one:














































Interestingly, the discussion of curing times has been raised throughout the various threads, and it's one i plan to test this weekend. Each of the above cars has only been left for probably around 20-30 mins before having to be driven, which has delivered around a 3-4 week durability for the dressing, very impressive in itself!

This weekend i'm away to visit some family friends in Dorset (500 mile round trip). I washed my own car last night at around 5.30pm and applied the first coat of RD50 at approx 6.30pm when the tyres were dry. I was then able to leave the car in the warehouse overnight, which meant the dressing cured overnight without being driven.

This morning i added another coat, buffing after 10mins, and the car is now ready for our trip with the dressing now cured for another 8 hours without being driven. I've just got it out the warehouse and here is what it looks like.














































Looking pretty splendid if you ask me!

I'll be interested to see what it looks like after a 250 miles drive tonight, and again on Sunday after the return trip!

I'll update this thread in due course!

Thanks for reading
Jon

*UPDATE! 29/10/12*

Ok Folks, so after a good few miles on the car, i can reveal the following:

After 250 odd dry miles on the way down to Dorset, around 60mls of fast A-Roads and 185-190 miles of 70-80mph motorway cruising, the tyres looked like this:










Pretty impressive i reckon!

Coming back, the sat nav took me a stupid way, and ended up taking me on some very small single track B roads from Dorset all the way up to Bristol, and then we joined the motorway for the remaining 190 odd miles. Difference this time is that it was hammering it down! Here are the mileage stats:










Not bad mpg considering i was caning it home (ssshhh!)

Took this pics this morning and the tyres looked like this:





































So not too bad actually! I always think that rain ruins the tyre dressing, but i really don't think this is too bad!

I'm very impressed with it, and will continue to use it for the forseeable future!

Jon


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i'm gonna have to get 5 lts :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

suspal said:


> i'm gonna have to get 5 lts :thumb:


Me too, as soon as i've run out of the 1L i've just got - by the way it's going, even 1Ltr will last ages!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks spot on Jon :thumb:

There's still some 1L samples left over in the Espuma Samples thread for anyone interested.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunning pichers JB :thumb:

A fantastic review of a fantastic product, curing the dressing is the secret to it's durability. Once cured the dressing is waterproof and dry to the touch, it also has built in tyre protectants according to the blurb.

Have you noticed when taking RD50 off, you hardly get any of that crappy brown foam producing from the tyres that other popular dressings seem to encourage?

It's my best product discovery on the forum to date. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Tips said:


> Stunning pichers JB :thumb:
> 
> A fantastic review of a fantastic product, curing the dressing is the secret to it's durability. Once cured the dressing is waterproof and dry to the touch, it also has built in tyre protectants according to the blurb.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tips, and yes i have noticed that! It will be interesting to see how long it lasts, in total my car has been indoors and not moved with 2 coats on for over 24 hours now, so i'm dying to see how it fares.

I'll update on Monday! :detailer:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Tips do you put two coats rd50 on?


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ive got a chubby on waiting on this stuff............................


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great pictures JB :thumb: I spotted a rather clean Passat earlier, not sure if it was you though :lol:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Slightly off topic Birchy, but do you do this professionally?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

G.P said:


> Tips do you put two coats rd50 on?


One coat, but let it 'cure' for 24 hours if you can, as it will settle down into a soft satin sheen over a few days.

If you can't wait, blot RD50 gently with a paper towel to get rid of the bling after the first coat.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

jlw41 said:


> Great pictures JB :thumb: I spotted a rather clean Passat earlier, not sure if it was you though :lol:


Haha, once we got to our relatives, i parked it up for the weekend and we used his A4 Esate for the weekend!



Tsubodai said:


> Slightly off topic Birchy, but do you do this professionally?


Nope, i'm just a weekend warrior, very enthusiastic mind! :thumb: :detailer:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Update to the original post folks! :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Very interesting, and thanks for the recent update JB. :thumb:

Similar observations to yourself, tyres dressed with one coat of RD50 (cured) and 350 'dry' motorway miles in 48 hour period, and they still look dressed and beaded well upon return.

Another motorway journey, this time 450 'wet' motorway miles in 24 hour period with tyres coated with one application of RD50 (uncured and applied the same morning) and upon return, the tyres looked clean but the dressing had diminished somewhat.

Currently, for 100miles a week commuting travel, the RD50 long life tyre dressing has lasted four weeks in wet and dry weather. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ben Gum said:


> Just checking I am not missing anything but it looks like the gloss has pretty much all gone by the time you did the return trip??


Yes pretty much, but it was 250 miles in the rain so I think it did pretty well!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very promising stuff this - thanks for the update Jon. Looking forward to using it this weekend (my T1 is coming up 4 weeks old and is just about ready for a refresh).


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've tried moar tyre dressings than I'll care to admit on here.

There is no tyre dressing I've tried which has outlasted a 300+ motorway miles only journey in heavy consistent rain.

What I can say from my experience is RD50 has outlasted all of the dressings I've tried in normal day to day commutes in all kinds of weather so far, snow excluded, and it comes with these benefits.

With built in tyre protectants*
A soft satin sheen.
A waterproof finish.
Bone dry to the touch.
Non greasy look and feel
A very little spreads a long way.
RD50 lasts longer than T1.
A litre of RD50 calculates at £6, a litre of T1 is £40. :doublesho
No brown foam (antiozonants) produced when re-stripping the RD50 dressed tyre.
Pro-detailers have been using it for years, on the down-low.

Can y'all feel me. 

*manufacturer's blurb.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Nope, i'm just a weekend warrior, very enthusiastic mind! :thumb: :detailer:


Shame:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ben Gum said:


> OK... I guess I am used to the likes of endurance gel etc. which would still have a lot of gloss after similar treatment... I had somewhat assumed a similar performance with the amount of positive press.


Megs Endurance wouldn't have a lot of gloss left after 250 miles in the rain.

Also RD50 is advertised as "semi matt", whereas Megs is advertised as "high gloss" so the looks are completely different.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've done 450 dry motorway miles over a weekend with RD50 dressed tyres and the wheels still looked fantastic after 48 hours up and down the motorway (why did my little sis have to move down to Kent (groan) sic) :wave:

The biggest thing I noticed if you clean up a pre-treated RD50 tyre, you don't get any of that 'brown foam' nonsense produced. 

Instead you get a clean white foam when scrubbing tyres, so RD50 inbuilt tyre protectants added something to the tyres with one coat. :thumb:

Also, none of this two coats for semi sheen & three coats for gloss marlarky nonsense either. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually, the brown foam comes from an ingredient called 'antiozonant' which is added to the rubber tyre to stop it from rotting/cracking, and it works it way out onto the surface.

The brown foam isn't dirt, and Espuma RD50 has built in tyre protectants* which supresses the loss of antiozonant in the tirewall. :thumb:

As I've stated before, RD50 is simply outstanding in comparison to other more expensive tyre dressings and I've tried so many, but it has a matt soft sheen patina, which may not be to everyone's taste - once it settles down.

It is by far my favourite product I've discovered since joining this forum, and I've got some other favourites, I tells ya. 

I hope this helps.

*Manufacturers blurb


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> I've done 450 dry motorway miles over a weekend with RD50 dressed tyres and the wheels still looked fantastic after 48 hours up and down the motorway (why did my little sis have to move down to Kent (groan) sic) ::


What part of Kent Tipu? You must pop in for a cuppa next time.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

S63 said:


> What part of Kent Tipu? You must pop in for a cuppa next time.


Thank you John - it's Greenhithe, just 5 mins away from the big Trafford Centre thingamebob. :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> Thank you John - it's Greenhithe, just 5 mins away from the big Trafford Centre thingamebob. :thumb:


Oh I see, I live in the posher part of Kent another 45 minutes down the M2, you're still welcome to darken my door whenever you visit.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ben Gum said:


> Always beware the blurb.


True Dat, that why I'm trying to indicate the blurb where possible. :thumb:

... but it feels so good to correct you about the brown foam coming from dirt on tyres. 

Don't take any of it personally Ben, I'm just here for the general bants. :thumb:


----------

